# Adding to my command station



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I am posting this thread from my new command station. Since I am slowly venturing into JMRI software I thought I should hook up a computer here on my layout. I got tired of lugging the laptop up and down the stairs, yeah you can call me lazy. 

I have the internet hooked up as well as the JMRI software installed now so I'm up and running again. When I took this picture I was sitting at the computer, when I'm running the layout I can turn the monitor completely horizontal (if you will) so I can view the screen from above. It seems to be working out ok right now, but I'm sure there will be room for improvement in the future.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat, I wish I could connect my computer to the Lionel Legacy, that's a great idea.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice! :thumbsup: Looks sweet. One day I will get there.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I did the same thing and dedicated a computer to run my layout, Actually 2 of them.
Tankist had a nice Idea with the touch screen.
I'm thinking of doing a projection monitor make it look like a dispatch board!


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I figured if I was going to start using PanelPro I was better off with a dedicated computer on the layout. I need to start reading up on PanelPro though, at first glance it doesn't seem like something you can breeze through.

When I finally got everything up and running the exchange between my son, my wife and myself was priceless.

Me talking to my son so my wife can overhear, "daddy now has internet in the basement, now we never have to come back upstairs!!"

My son, emphatically "Yeah"

My wife, "well it was nice knowing you"


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I had no problems setting up and running panel pro. I think when you get going you'll be suprised how easy it is to use.
Train room with TV, check
Train room with easy bathroom access, check
Train room with small frig, check
Phone for beer and pizza delivery, check
Internet connection for train forum, check
Wife......Where's the wife......OH well
Back to trains.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I get my platform built in my basement, I'll have all but the fridge. I guess I could install one of those...


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

having two more cabs is a start.
yes, making panels can be a steep task but you will get there eventually. for me it was at least three attempts before i reached something sencible. think whether you want a control panel or a layout panel.

do you have stationary decoders already?


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my stationary decoders to arrive, I ordered them from the LHS and for some reason it's taking a little longer than usual. Oh well, I've been buying a lot from him lately and he's been giving me some pretty good prices so I'll wait the few extra days.


----------

